# Will a large Tile work



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I hope everyone is enjoying their Friday evening. 

I had a question regarding tiles and using them for coral. I have a blasto that I got from a member which is doing very well. I don't want to put it on a rock as I like it's position on the bed and apparently it does as well. It has approximately 8 or 9 heads, and I was wondering if there are 2" x 2" tiles that I could use to put the blasto on so that it could grow. Currently it's on a frag plug, so I would drill a hole in the tile, pop the frag on top. 

Would this work and if so what kind of tile should I get? Also how would I go about cleaning it, just soak in water and vinegar and scrub?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I do something like this but with a piece of black acrylic - I put my goniopora on it so they are a bit raised from the sand bed.

you may want to pop the coral from the plug and use a bit of putty/glue to adhere it onto the acrylic (or tile if you decide to go that route).

don't know too much about tiles and how they are finished - but you want to make sure they don't leech chemicals into the tank.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I like the Idea of acrylic. Will the coral actually adhere to it properly?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Use a glue/putty/glue sandwich. you can do this out of water - use a towel to make sure your coral surface is dry.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

You could always scuff up the acrylic with some sandpaper so it can adhere to it .


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks as I have never thought of acrylic. I will try and pic some up tomorrow.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I just used Alex of Fragcave's large frag disks, for my goni and clams.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was literally going to say the same thing as Albert said. Alex hand makes his own frag plugs and they are unreal when it comes to transplanting other smaller frags. 

I've used one of his larger 2 or 3 inch disks to transplant a reverse sunset monti that I have and the new frag adhered and grew over the whole disk within 6 months. I'll try to take a pic of what I have tomorrow to show you what I mean.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Dave is 100% correct. Alex's frag discs are the shizzle.

To answer the OP's question, there is nothing wrong with tile. Ceramic and porcelain tiles are inert and have been baked in a kiln. They should be fine, though I've never used them. 

I have used small 1" x 1" travertine tiles, which is basically limestone rock, which is basically the same as LR. Some travertine have the holes filled with epoxy, the same thing we often use to adhere our frags, rocks, etc... All reef safe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Finally got around to cutting some acrylic. We'll see if the blasto takes to the acrylic. I NEED to go see Alex!!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Marz said:


> Finally got around to cutting some acrylic. We'll see if the blasto takes to the acrylic. I NEED to go see Alex!!


dont scruff up the plastic - the smooth surface prevents algae growth - also makes it easier to clean. If your blasto is a decent size the weight of the coral will keep the plastic down.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I actually didn't scuff it up as unwanted it to barely be seen  I hadn't even thought of the algae. I am hoping that this will allow the blasto to grow and extend onto the plexiglass....wish me luck!


----------

